# [XML] SAXBuilder.build bringt ParseException



## Batou (16. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche zZt, RSS Feeds einzulesen. Dazu verwende ich JDOM 1.0 mit dem folgenden Code:


```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
Document doc = builder.build( link ); // link: java.net.URL
```

Bei lokal gespeicherten .rss und einigen http://-Feeds klappt das auch, aber nicht bei allen. Das Problem tritt anscheinend bei Sonderzeichen wie "ü" auf und wirft folgende Exception:


```
org.jdom.input.JDOMParseException: Error on line 1 of document http://www.nixfuerflaschen.de/backend.php: Zeichenumwandlungsfehler: "Unconvertible UTF-8 character beginning with 0xfc" (Zeilenzahl möglicherweise zu niedrig)
        at org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder.build(SAXBuilder.java:465)
```

Leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich ihm beibringen soll, nicht UTF-8 zu benutzen ...

Für Tipps, Lösungen und Hinweise wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Snape (18. September 2004)

Hast Du in der XML Datei denn UTF-8 angegeben?


----------



## Batou (18. September 2004)

hi,

nein. Wie gesagt, das sind nicht von mir erstellte RSS-Feeds. In den meisten steht sogar
als encoding iso-8859-1 drin, wird aber anscheinend ignoriert. Derselbe Feed lokal abgespeichert
funkioniert hingegen.


----------



## Batou (21. September 2004)

habe das ganze mal mit SAX2-only gemacht, kommt aber der gleiche Fehler,
JDOM baut ja wohl sowieso auf SAX auf...

Hinweise sind weiterhin willkommen 

EDIT: hat sich erledigt: Trotz anders lautender README ist die xerces.jar von JDOM
im CLASSPATH notwendig...


----------

